# Need Info on WS Tarpon 160 or 160I



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

1) Can anyone tell me if there is (are) scupper hole(s) on the seat area of Tarpon 160 or 160I model? I am assuming it comes with scupper hole(s). But I have not seen pictures showing scupper hole(s) on the seat area. 

2) Level of difficulty of turning (without the rudder) - Very hard like Hobie Adventure? Same as OK Prowler 15? I don't have any problem with OK Prowler 15 without the rudder.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

No scuppers under the seat
The new Tarpons (2009, 2010) have the phase 3 seat which is quite a bit more comfortable than prior versions

I don't have a problem truning my Tarpon 160 without the rudder. I have paddled quite a few miles in an OK Prowler 15 and find the turning ability to be pretty similar. Both respond well to heeling and using sweeps and draws to turn the yak. Definitely easier than the Hobie Adventure,

The Tarpon 160 is faster than the Prowler15


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you, TooBusy!

No scupper hole on the seat area helps me make decision very fast. Otherwise it is perfect for my needs.

Joe


----------

